# Ssh library error



## Prodiga1 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm receiving a library error when I run the command:

`$ ssh`

The following is the output:


```
% ssh
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libkrb5.so.10" not found, required by "libssh.so.5"
```

How do I remedy this?  I've looked around the cloud to no success.  I've attempted to remove and reinstall ssh ports (both inside and in boot -s mode), but nothing has worked thusfar.

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2010)

It's a system library: /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.10.  What version do you have?

Have you modified /etc/src.conf or /etc/make.conf?

ssh is in the base system.  But there are ssh ports; which are you installing, exactly, and how?


----------



## Prodiga1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't modified the contents of make.conf, they are:


```
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```

src.conf does not appear to be in my /etc/ folder...

How would i check the version of /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.10?

I've been attempting to install openssh via ports-- in the /usr/ports/security/openssh-askpass


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2010)

Prodiga1 said:
			
		

> I haven't modified the contents of make.conf, they are:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



What version of FreeBSD are you running?  The first line is outdated, and the last two are unnecessary on FreeBSD 8.



> src.conf does not appear to be in my /etc/ folder...



Good, that means you haven't overridden the defaults (where it is possible to prevent the building of many parts of the system).



> How would i check the version of /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.10?



`# ls /usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so.*`



> I've been attempting to install openssh via ports-- in the /usr/ports/security/openssh-askpass



That port doesn't even appear to have ssh as a dependency.

Have you used pkg_add -r to add an openssh package, maybe?


----------



## Prodiga1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE


```
%ls /usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so.*
ls: No match.
```

I may have tried to pkg_add openssh, what do you think I should do in order to fix this error?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2010)

Prodiga1 said:
			
		

> I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Sorry, finger habit had me typing in "local" when I shouldn't:
`# ls /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.*`


----------



## Prodiga1 (Jun 28, 2010)

```
%ls /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.*
ls: No match.
```


----------



## Prodiga1 (Jun 28, 2010)

```
%ls
aout                   libgssapi_krb5.a       librt.so
compat                 libgssapi_krb5.so      librt.so.1
crt1.o                 libgssapi_krb5.so.10   librt_p.a
crtbegin.o             libgssapi_krb5_p.a     libsbuf.a
crtbeginS.o            libgssapi_ntlm.a       libsbuf.so
crtbeginT.o            libgssapi_ntlm.so      libsbuf_p.a
crtend.o               libgssapi_ntlm.so.10   libsdp.a
crtendS.o              libgssapi_ntlm_p.a     libsdp.so
crti.o                 libgssapi_p.a          libsdp.so.4
crtn.o                 libgssapi_spnego.a     libsdp_p.a
dtrace                 libgssapi_spnego.so    libsmb.a
engines                libgssapi_spnego.so.10 libsmb.so
gcrt1.o                libgssapi_spnego_p.a   libsmb.so.4
kgzldr.o               libhdb.a               libsmb_p.a
libalias.a             libhdb.so              libssh.a
libalias.so            libhdb.so.10           libssh.so
libalias_cuseeme.a     libhdb_p.a             libssh.so.5
libalias_cuseeme_p.a   libheimntlm.a          libssh_p.a
libalias_dummy.a       libheimntlm.so         libssl.a
libalias_dummy_p.a     libheimntlm.so.10      libssl.so
libalias_ftp.a         libheimntlm_p.a        libssl.so.6
libalias_ftp_p.a       libhistory.a           libssl_p.a
libalias_irc.a         libhistory.so          libssp.a
libalias_irc_p.a       libhistory.so.8        libssp.so
libalias_nbt.a         libhistory_p.a         libssp_nonshared.a
libalias_nbt_p.a       libhx509.a             libssp_p.a
libalias_p.a           libhx509.so            libstand.a
libalias_pptp.a        libhx509.so.10         libstand_p.a
libalias_pptp_p.a      libhx509_p.a           libstdc++.a
libalias_skinny.a      libipsec.a             libstdc++.so
libalias_skinny_p.a    libipsec.so            libstdc++.so.6
libalias_smedia.a      libipsec_p.a           libstdc++_p.a
libalias_smedia_p.a    libipx.a               libsupc++.a
libarchive.a           libipx.so              libsupc++_p.a
libarchive.so          libipx_p.a             libtacplus.a
libarchive.so.5        libjail.a              libtacplus.so
libarchive_p.a         libjail.so             libtacplus.so.4
libasn1.a              libjail_p.a            libtacplus_p.a
libasn1.so             libkadm5clnt.a         libtermcap.a
libasn1.so.10          libkadm5clnt.so        libtermcap.so
libasn1_p.a            libkadm5clnt.so.10     libtermcap_p.a
libauditd.a            libkadm5clnt_p.a       libtermcapw.a
libauditd.so           libkadm5srv.a          libtermcapw.so
libauditd.so.5         libkadm5srv.so         libtermcapw_p.a
libauditd_p.a          libkadm5srv.so.10      libtermlib.a
libavl.a               libkadm5srv_p.a        libtermlib.so
libavl.so              libkafs5.a             libtermlib_p.a
libavl_p.a             libkafs5.so            libtermlibw.a
libbegemot.a           libkafs5.so.10         libtermlibw.so
libbegemot.so          libkafs5_p.a           libtermlibw_p.a
libbegemot_p.a         libkiconv.a            libthr.a
libbluetooth.a         libkiconv.so           libthr.so
libbluetooth.so        libkiconv_p.a          libthr_p.a
libbluetooth.so.4      libkrb5.a              libthread_db.a
libbluetooth_p.a       libkrb5_p.a            libthread_db.so
libbsdxml.a            libkvm.a               libthread_db.so.3
libbsdxml.so           libkvm.so              libthread_db_p.a
libbsdxml_p.a          libkvm_p.a             libtinfo.a
libbsm.a               libl.a                 libtinfo.so
libbsm.so              libl_p.a               libtinfo_p.a
libbsm.so.3            libln.a                libtinfow.a
libbsm_p.a             libln_p.a              libtinfow.so
libbsnmp.a             liblwres.a             libtinfow_p.a
libbsnmp.so            liblwres.so            libufs.a
libbsnmp_p.a           liblwres.so.50         libufs.so
libbz2.a               liblwres_p.a           libufs_p.a
libbz2.so              libm.a                 libugidfw.a
libbz2.so.4            libm.so                libugidfw.so
libbz2_p.a             libm_p.a               libugidfw.so.4
libc.a                 libmagic.a             libugidfw_p.a
libc.so                libmagic.so            libumem.a
libc_p.a               libmagic.so.4          libumem.so
libc_pic.a             libmagic_p.a           libumem_p.a
libcalendar.a          libmd.a                libusb.a
libcalendar.so         libmd.so               libusb.so
libcalendar.so.5       libmd_p.a              libusb.so.2
libcalendar_p.a        libmemstat.a           libusb_p.a
libcam.a               libmemstat.so          libusbhid.a
libcam.so              libmemstat.so.3        libusbhid.so
libcam_p.a             libmemstat_p.a         libusbhid.so.4
libcom_err.a           libmenu.a              libusbhid_p.a
libcom_err.so          libmenu.so             libutil.a
libcom_err.so.5        libmenu.so.5           libutil.so
libcom_err_p.a         libmenu_p.a            libutil_p.a
libcompat.a            libmenuw.a             libuutil.a
libcompat_p.a          libmenuw.so            libuutil.so
libcrypt.a             libmenuw.so.5          libuutil_p.a
libcrypt.so            libmenuw_p.a           libvgl.a
libcrypt_p.a           libmilter.a            libvgl.so
libcrypto.a            libmilter.so           libvgl.so.6
libcrypto.so           libmilter.so.5         libvgl_p.a
libcrypto_p.a          libmilter_p.a          libwrap.a
libctf.a               libmp.a                libwrap.so
libctf.so              libmp.so               libwrap.so.6
libctf_p.a             libmp.so.7             libwrap_p.a
libcurses.a            libmp_p.a              liby.a
libcurses.so           libncp.a               liby_p.a
libcurses_p.a          libncp.so              libypclnt.a
libcursesw.a           libncp.so.4            libypclnt.so
libcursesw.so          libncp_p.a             libypclnt.so.4
libcursesw_p.a         libncurses.a           libypclnt_p.a
libdevinfo.a           libncurses.so          libz.a
libdevinfo.so          libncurses_p.a         libz.so
libdevinfo.so.5        libncursesw.a          libz_p.a
libdevinfo_p.a         libncursesw.so         libzfs.a
libdevstat.a           libncursesw_p.a        libzfs.so
libdevstat.so          libnetgraph.a          libzfs_p.a
libdevstat_p.a         libnetgraph.so         libzpool.a
libdialog.a            libnetgraph.so.4       libzpool.so
libdialog.so           libnetgraph_p.a        pam_chroot.so
libdialog.so.7         libngatm.a             pam_chroot.so.5
libdialog_p.a          libngatm.so            pam_deny.so
libdisk.a              libngatm.so.4          pam_deny.so.5
libdtrace.a            libngatm_p.a           pam_echo.so
libdtrace.so           libnvpair.a            pam_echo.so.5
libdtrace_p.a          libnvpair.so           pam_exec.so
libdwarf.a             libnvpair_p.a          pam_exec.so.5
libdwarf.so            libobjc.a              pam_ftpusers.so
libdwarf.so.2          libobjc.so             pam_ftpusers.so.5
libdwarf_p.a           libobjc.so.4           pam_group.so
libedit.a              libobjc_p.a            pam_group.so.5
libedit.so             libopie.a              pam_guest.so
libedit_p.a            libopie.so             pam_guest.so.5
libelf.a               libopie.so.6           pam_krb5.so
libelf.so              libopie_p.a            pam_krb5.so.5
libelf.so.1            libpam.a               pam_ksu.so
libelf_p.a             libpam.so              pam_ksu.so.5
libfetch.a             libpam.so.5            pam_lastlog.so
libfetch.so            libpanel.a             pam_lastlog.so.5
libfetch.so.6          libpanel.so            pam_login_access.so
libfetch_p.a           libpanel.so.5          pam_login_access.so.5
libfl.a                libpanel_p.a           pam_nologin.so
libfl_p.a              libpanelw.a            pam_nologin.so.5
libform.a              libpanelw.so           pam_opie.so
libform.so             libpanelw.so.5         pam_opie.so.5
libform.so.5           libpanelw_p.a          pam_opieaccess.so
libform_p.a            libpcap.a              pam_opieaccess.so.5
libformw.a             libpcap.so             pam_passwdqc.so
libformw.so            libpcap_p.a            pam_passwdqc.so.5
libformw.so.5          libpmc.a               pam_permit.so
libformw_p.a           libpmc.so              pam_permit.so.5
libftpio.a             libpmc.so.5            pam_radius.so
libftpio.so            libpmc_p.a             pam_radius.so.5
libftpio.so.8          libproc.a              pam_rhosts.so
libftpio_p.a           libproc.so             pam_rhosts.so.5
libgcc.a               libproc.so.2           pam_rootok.so
libgcc_eh.a            libproc_p.a            pam_rootok.so.5
libgcc_eh_p.a          libpthread.a           pam_securetty.so
libgcc_p.a             libpthread.so          pam_securetty.so.5
libgcc_s.so            libpthread_p.a         pam_self.so
libgcov.a              libradius.a            pam_self.so.5
libgeom.a              libradius.so           pam_ssh.so
libgeom.so             libradius.so.4         pam_ssh.so.5
libgeom_p.a            libradius_p.a          pam_tacplus.so
libgnuregex.a          libreadline.a          pam_tacplus.so.5
libgnuregex.so         libreadline.so         pam_unix.so
libgnuregex.so.5       libreadline_p.a        pam_unix.so.5
libgnuregex_p.a        libroken.a             snmp_atm.so
libgomp.a              libroken.so            snmp_atm.so.6
libgomp.so             libroken.so.10         snmp_bridge.so
libgomp.so.1           libroken_p.a           snmp_bridge.so.6
libgomp_p.a            librpcsec_gss.a        snmp_hostres.so
libgpib.a              librpcsec_gss.so       snmp_hostres.so.6
libgpib.so             librpcsec_gss.so.1     snmp_mibII.so
libgpib.so.3           librpcsvc.a            snmp_mibII.so.6
libgpib_p.a            librpcsvc.so           snmp_netgraph.so
libgssapi.a            librpcsvc.so.5         snmp_netgraph.so.6
libgssapi.so           librpcsvc_p.a          snmp_pf.so
libgssapi.so.10        librt.a                snmp_pf.so.6
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2010)

Prodiga1 said:
			
		

> ```
> %ls
> [code]
> ...
> ...



Odd.  Mine have libkrb5.so and libkrb5.so.10 also.  The kerberos code or usage may have changed from 8-release to 8-stable, though.

If I was sure of why libkrb5.so.10 was missing (a mistaken deletion, say), a make/make install in /usr/src/kerberos/lib/libkrb5 would build it again.

For me, I'd re-run a buildworld/kernel/installworld cycle (and probably update to 8-stable at the same time).

freebsd-update(8) may be another way, haven't tried it.


----------



## Prodiga1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I really appreciate your help here wblock :]  Ill try your suggestions and let you know how everything works out...


----------



## Prodiga1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Brilliant!  I tried a:

`% sudo -s`
`% make`
`% make install`

in /usr/src/kerberos/lib/libkrb5 and it works perfectly now... :]


----------

